# Doping nel gaming professionistico!



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Questa non la sapevo nemmeno io (vedete che non sono così malato!), ma vi ho pensato subito: 
http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia...vincere_coi_videogame-120748948/?ref=HREC1-39


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo nemmeno io (vedete che non sono così malato!), ma vi ho pensato subito:
> http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia...vincere_coi_videogame-120748948/?ref=HREC1-39


Non mi stupisce


----------



## Bender (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo nemmeno io (vedete che non sono così malato!), ma vi ho pensato subito:
> http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia...vincere_coi_videogame-120748948/?ref=HREC1-39


per ottenere questi risultati qualcosa devi prendere
http://www.tomshw.it/news/135-ore-di-fila-a-black-ops-ii-record-mondiale-o-tortura-43485


----------



## feather (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo nemmeno io (vedete che non sono così malato!), ma vi ho pensato subito:
> http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia...vincere_coi_videogame-120748948/?ref=HREC1-39


Gli si era rotto il tasto pause?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo nemmeno io (vedete che non sono così malato!), ma vi ho pensato subito:
> http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia...vincere_coi_videogame-120748948/?ref=HREC1-39


Non ho letto un cazzo, ma se penso ai coreani coi tornei di Starcraft non posso che immaginare che si calino di brutto.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho letto un cazzo, ma se penso ai coreani coi tornei di Starcraft non posso che immaginare che si calino di brutto.


Io quelli pensavo fossero così PERCHE' coreani.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io quelli pensavo fossero così PERCHE' coreani.


Anche, ma quello conta fino un certo punto. Oltre è magia della chimica.


----------

